# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Выбор имени ребенку

## Домик в деревне

Дорогие сообщники, расскажите, пожалуйста, как вы выбирали имя для своего ребенка? Оно вам приснилось, выбиралось методом тыка, делали хитрые списки, созвучия? Как это было? Подходит ли ребенку его имя?

Мы вот до последнего не могли придумать, девочку бы назвали Машей, а мальчику имя не приходило на ум, сложно было подобрать созвучное отчеству. Но потом как-то промелькнул какой-то человек с таким именем у мужа на работе, не знакомый, а заказчик какой-то, он мне рассказал про него и стало ясно, что оно подходит нам. Посмотрели описание, значение и оно легло на душу. А сейчас уже сложно представить, что оно было бы другим. 

Сейчас есть тенденция возвращения к старорусским именам или просто к модным-звучным. Расскажите, как было у вас.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Я мечтала назвать дочку Варечкой, особенно мне нравилось сочетание с отчеством - Варвара Андреевна. И муж вроде сначала согласен был, а потом уперся, стал настойчиво предлагать имена Амалия и Эмма. Оно вроде и ничего, но с нашей фамилией простецкой (Петрушкины мы) эти имена совсем не сочетались. И как правильно заметила Олеся, потянуло на старые русские имена. Стали искать компромисс, читали значение имени: "Полина - полевой цветок, краса провинции, но и в столицах она является олицетворением русского духа". Так и назвали Полечкой. А окрестили именем Пелагия. А для мальчика у меня припасено имя Никита.

----------


## котенок

на именем недумала не до беремености, не вовремя. Мы и неинтересовались, кто у нас там прячется. Только на последнем спросили, кто там? (недотерпели до сюрприза  :Smile:  ) Муж на следующий день приходит и говорит имя Наташа. Спрашиваю почему, отвечает незнаю. Я согласилась. Так что имя пришло совсем неожидано, и с другим именем я ее непредставляю.

----------


## yakudza

А у на с мужем "плановая экономика"  :Wink:  Поэтому выбором имени мы озадачились еще на первых месяцах беременности. Сначала озвучивали, что нам нравится, а что не нравится совсем. Смотрели, как имя сочетается с отчеством, и какая в целом фонетика этого сочетания. А значения у имен в основном положительные. В итоге остановились на Виктории Георгиевне. Характер и, видимо, манера воспитания у нас мягкие, поэтому  остановились на таком активном имени-отчестве для ребенка.

----------


## kosharrr

Мы долго "боялись" детей (каждый по-своему), на всех застольях мама пророчила мне девочку и я тайком придумывала будущей дочке имя. С детства нравились Евгении, Полины, Ярославы, Ани, и Кати  :Smile:  Ну и где-то за год до беременности я поняла, что у меня будет  Агата. Когда с мужем на сроке 6-10 недель вели разговоры об именах, то Агата была принята на ура и безоговорочно, а вот с мужским именем возились долго. У мужа были критерии: просто, европейского типа, короткое (чтобы всяких уси-пуси не придумать  :Smile:  и удобное в транслитерации....сын был бы Адамом (мне оч нравилось белорусская нежная версия Адась и Адасик). Узисты подтвердили мамину версию и все стали ждать девочку. Даже трехлетнему племяннику сообщили про сестренку Агату(он первый из посторонних ощутил толчки в животе и пророчески заявлял, что его разрежут, хоть я что-то мямлила про волшебную дырочку). До конца беременности не отпускала мысли, а вдруг там парень, и муж сказал, что хочет сына Мартина. Так что.....теперь будем ждать Мартина, вот только когда??????????

----------


## kosharrr

Олеся, мне безумно нравится имя вашего сына, оно просто идеально для вашей семьи, наконец-то узнала историю его появления....Согласна, что когда приходит "нужное" имя, то оно сразу цепляет и остается в семье.

----------


## Еленк@

У нас все очень просто. Все в семье названы в честь умерших родственников. Мария -так звали мою бабушку. Кто-то считает, что это плохая примета, ну уж так повелось.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Еленк@, мне тоже очень нравится имя Мария, такое оно правильное и завершенное. Правда, сейчас по прошествии времени я бы еще повыбирала, но имя чудесное! Очень приятно слышать, что так девочек называют.

----------


## Jazz

_Skitaltseva_, не просто называют так, а еще и очень часть называют - Мария сейчас одно из самых популярных девчачьих имен. 

А я вот почему-то всегда знала, что у меня первым родится сын, и хотела назвать его Денисом. Но когда встретила своего мужа, поняла, что не судьба мне "применить" это имя. Потому что Денис Денисович - это уже слишком. 
Но все равно имя для мелкого появилось задолго до его рождения. Просто как-то болтали с тогда еще будущим мужем, кому какие имена нравятся. Выяснили, что обоим нравится мужское имя Тимофей. У нас есть общий друг, которого зовут Тимофеем. Наверно, все-таки добрые впечатления от этого человека наложили отпечаток на наше восприятие этого имени. В итоге уже после второго УЗИ (когда определили пол) мелкого стали называть Тимофеем, Тимошкой, Тимоном и т.д.
А другие мужские имена либо нравились только одному из нас, либо не нравились никому. А по женским именам мы вообще не пришли к консенсусу. Если б родилась девчонка, мы б передрались.  И еще передеремся, наверно, когда будем выбирать имя следующему пузожителю.

----------


## Stace

Имя сыну я выбрала еще учась в школе, в классе седьмом. Уж очень мне нравился мальчик с таким же именем. Мне повезло что не надо было настаивать на нем когда сына называли с первым мужем - у него деда по отцовской линии так звали и до сих пор он наверное думает, что сам сына назвал. Имя дочери тоже само по жизни сформировалось - все Ольги, с которыми меня жизнь сводила, цельные и интересные натуры. Что интересно, с момента рождения дочки Ольг в нашей жизни значительно прибавилось))))

----------


## Panda

у нас это был процесс очень интересный. т.к. имя сыну мы, как и многие, придумали задолго до беременности. просто у мужа и его отца одинаковые инициалы ИВВ, и я как-то подумала, что хорошо бы эту случайность превратить в традицию, соответственно, нужно имя на В. Василий, говорю, хорошо подходит. многие это имя не воспринимают, "Васька-кошачье имя", а мне очень нравится ))) а когда у меня появилось пузико, и сказали, что будет девочка... вот тут, как и у yakudza началась плановая экономика: книги имен, выяснения любимых и нелюбимых имен друг друга, сочетание с отчеством и др. долго думали, остановились на Полина и Алиса. выбрать не могли никак. причем в то время, когда я рожала (4 года назад), среди старорусских имен я слышала только Даниил. вообще не была в курсе, что грядет такая мода, и немного боялась, что с таким именем (Полина) дочка будет белой вороной ))) а постфактум узнала, что и Полин теперь тож хватает )))
так вот окончательный выбор делали, анализируя характер имени, Алиса более активная и непоседа, а Полина - спокойная. там еще была приписка, что Полине надо общаться с другими детьми, чтоб не вырасти замкнутой. ну этого я ей обеспечиваю по полной программе. она ТАКАЯ активная, что, наверное, правильно, что Алисой не назвали - иначе караул был бы ))))
и еще я у знакомых (но не очень близких) спрашивала, какое имя лучше звучит в сочетании с отчеством, т.к. сами из-за частого произношения уже определить не могли, оба варианта нравились )))
я тоже сейчас не представляю дочку с другим именем )))

----------


## nezabudka

Егора назвали просто понравилось имя. Хотелось что-нибудь старенькое)) Вообще еще были мысли Ваня и Пашка. Но Пал Палыч не воодушевил. А потом мы поняли, что нас прибило на Е. Ну и имя Ева мне всегда очень нравилось. В запасе еще Елисей и Есения. Но вот еще момент, я хотела назвать так, чтоб имя по-любому было на Е, уж не знаю почему, но Екатерина не подходит, потому что Катя, так же и с Евгенией. Вот такие заморочки)

----------


## Амина

А мы все вреям ждали девочек)))) Когда в первую беременность недель в 16 нам-таки сказали, что будет мальчик, имя придумалось само уже в машине по дороге с УЗИ. Предложила, вроде, я, Димка сразу и безоговорочно согласился. А Тимошка, малого того, что скрывался до самого рождения, так и мы ну никак не могли сойтись на каком-то мужском имени. Столько переспорили!)) Я хотела Мирославом или Яромиром, Димка - Федором или Демьяном. А вечером дня, когда Тим родился имя само нас нашло. Из телевизора)) "А давай!" А давай!))) Так и стал Тимошка Тимошкой))))

----------


## Polixenia

Я вот тоже вспомнила, как это у нас было. Старшую дочку назвали Настей, ибо я всегда знала, что если родится девочка, то будет Настя. Я тогда еще не знала, что с некоторых пор это имя стало бешено популярным в нашей стране. Но если бы и знала, то все равно не передумала бы :Smile: 

С младшей доченькой было все иначе. У нас с мужем уже давно было придумано для нее имя, но его забраковала старшая. И стали мы размышлять над другим вариантом, поскольку к мнению старших детей, уверена, прислушиваться надо. Беременность протекала непросто. Дважды лежала на сохранении. В какой-то момент даже отчаяние охватило. И вот в один из таких ужасных дней я сказала про себя: Боже, дай мне какой-нибудь знак, чтобы я знала, что все будет хорошо. В ту ночь мне приснилась маленькая девочка (а тогда мы еще не знали, что у нас девочка, срок еще небольшой был), не больше года, светленькая, с серыми глазами, улыбчивая. Моя дочка. И я спрашиваю ее: хочешь, мы назовем тебя Катей? Девочка мотает головой: нет. Дальше я ей называю еще несколько имен, но и они не нравятся моей дочке. И вдруг в голову приходит имя Лиза. "Лизой хочешь быть?" - спрашиваю я дочку. Она задумывается, потом по слогам повторяет: "Ли-за" - улыбается и кивает головой. 

Утром рассказала этот сон мужу, он еще хмыкнул: ну, раз приснилась девочка, значит, точно будет мальчик. Но имя одобрил. Насте оно тоже понравилось. 

В конце марта родилась Лиза. Кстати, светловолосая, сероглазая и очень улыбчивая девочка оказалась :Smile: ))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ух, как волшебно вам дочка во сне свое имя подсказала. Здоровско!

А я, представляете, девочки, выбрала имя для девочки в первую беременность, Маша. А сейчас уже это имя мне не легло на душу. Выбрала еще, прям вот чувствую, что оно подойдет, если будет девочка, а мои родители как услышали имя, так насупились, всякие стишки неприличные вспомнили, категорически против они. Эхх. Но решать-то не им.

----------


## kazangi

мне на днях сон приснился, держу я мальчика, он весь в белом, такой хорошенький и говорит мне имя, а я... проснулась и забыла. Помню, что так с отчеством хорошо было и вообще мне понравилось и сон такой весь приятный-приятный. А забыла((( может еще разок скажет...

----------


## Домик в деревне

kazangi, когда ты его увидишь, то сразу вспомнишь!
а еще мне тоже в беременность с сыном снился белобрысый такой мальчишка, годика 2-3 ему. Когда сын родился, то на того мальчонку он не был вообще похож. А сейчас он подрастает, так лицо очень похоже, волосы правда немного более коричневые, а не совсем белобрысые.

----------


## Lusien

Мы вот тоже выбирали имена на ранних сроках, чтобы с отчеством нормально было.. Для девочки одно получилось, а мальчику так и не выбрали. Хорошо, что есть еще время подумать, ибо получилась девочка  :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

а почему нельзя имя раньше срока озвучивать? (до родов и первое время после родов)
Только, если можно, без ссылок, а в двух словах, как по вашему)))))))

----------


## Noireverte

Ну хотя бы потому, что пол может оказаться противоположным.

----------


## kiara

Если из далека заходить, то это из мифологии древних славян - пока дух у новорожденного слишком слабый, провозгласив его имя, ты даешь возможность злым духам навредить. И у других народов тоже есть такие поверия...
Позже, когда уже были обряды крещения, появились традиции крестить детей и называть немного (или совем) другими именами, чтобы уберечь от сглаза, сглазить можно, если знаешь крещенское имя. Вот как-то так... *на историческую точность не претендую)))*

----------


## Kusya

немного дополню Киару. у наших предков славян действительно был очень мудрый обряд ИмяНаречения, к которому подходили очень серьезно. вот небольшой отрывок из статьи Рериха А.В.:
"... Вы когда-нибудь задумывались, что такое имя? Ваше имя есть символ вашего образа, и, зная его, любой человек, осознанно или нет, может влиять на вас, накладывать проклятия и порчи, питаться вашей энергией и прочее....Обряд ИмяНаречения у Славян проводился в основном на двух больших праздниках, либо на День ИмяНаречения, либо на Святый день Перуна. Проходили его дети, достигшие возраста 12 лет и семи пядей во лбу (что указывает на определенный рост, и если смотреть еще глубже, то на определенное миропонимание и самостоятельность). До достижения этого возраста ребенка звали чадо, сын, дочь и так далее, но не по-имени.

Во время обряда Обрядчик, проводящий его, отводил ребенка в сторону, подальше от остальных. Ребенок должен был войти в воду реки, и если он был мужского пола, то обязательно в реку или водоем с проточной водой, если девочка, то подходило и озеро, трижды окунался с головой, и тогда все привязки, энергетические связи и каналы обрывались, и ребенок выходил из водоема чистым. Затем он надевал рубаху чистого белого цвета, украшенную красными защитными орнаментами, сшитую специально для него и для этого обряда.

Следом за этим Обрядчик считывал информацию с энергетического поля ребенка и тихо, дабы никто не услышал, называл ему его истинное имя или, так называемое, сакральное имя. Это имя - и есть его образ, и в нем таится суть того, с чем он пришел в этот мир. Это имя знает только само чадо и Обрядчик, и более никто на свете не знал этого имени. Иногда оно называлось своей избраннице или избраннику, который становится мужем или женой, но это тоже делалось не часто. Тем самым, никто более не мог питаться энергией ребенка, проклинать его или приносить ему еще какой-либо другой вред.

После этого Обрядчик вслух, а иногда и во всеуслышанье, говорил, «И будут называть тебя….», тем самым он давал общинное имя, и под ним ребенка будут знать в общине, и им он будет представляться всем остальным на протяжении всей своей жизни. Это имя не имеет образа, и поэтому оно не имеет влияния на этого ребенка.
С момента прохождения обряда ИмяНаречения, ребенок становился совершеннолетним и получал право голоса в общине. Хотя истинное право голоса и решения он получал уже позже, когда своими деяниями доказывал созидательность своей сущности, но с этого момента к нему относились не как к ребенку, а как к равному..." 
http://www.knlife.ru/antient-culture....html#more-400

----------

